# littlefrank66



## littlefrank66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this site and i want to get know some new friends.And also find out about any new and up coming events.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## cog41 (Oct 14, 2012)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Forums..................

Bro Vincent C Jones, Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Hoston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Typo!  Houston, Texas!    LOL


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 20, 2012)

Joining this forum was the right choice.  This is the greatest online compilation of masons you will find!


----------

